# mezzinine egress?, sprinklers?, ADA?



## BSSTG (Aug 31, 2015)

Greetings all,

I've been thrown to the lions here lately as I have to inspect a large industrial warehouse/shop due to a inter-local agreement with a neighboring town. I had not seen plans nor been in the mix for permitting and was called to look at the shell. I have no final plans for build-out.

type IIB- 11,700 sq ft footprint- 4,800 sq ft mezzanine- non sprinklered?- either F1 or F2----------2012 IBC

I was told when I was onsite that a portion of the building would be used for woodworking which would indicate F1. An email from the engineer stated the building was an industrial maintenance shop which to me is a F2. So I am curious about sprinkler requirements.

My real question about 2 means of egress from the mezzanine. There are 2 and 2 are needed. One is a compliant stair, the other is a ladder like what you see going up a structure in a plant. I don't see this as being compliant. I think there should be a second stairway.

The other issue is they didn't have the project registered for accessibility with the state. Would this building be required to be ADA compliant?

Sprinklers?

2 stairs from the mezz?

ADA compliance?

Thanksabunch

BSSTG


----------



## steveray (Aug 31, 2015)

Saw you said 2012


----------



## steveray (Aug 31, 2015)

903.2.4.1 Woodworking operations. An automatic sprinkler system shall be provided throughout all Group F-1 occupancy fire areas that contain woodworking operations in excess of 2,500 square feet (232 m2) in area which generate finely divided combustible waste or use finely divided combustible materials. [F]

505.2 Area limitation. The aggregate area of a mezzanine or mezzanines within a room SHALL NOT exceed one-third of the floor area of that room or space in which they are located. The enclosed portion of a room shall not be included in a determination of the floor area of the room in which the mezzanine is located. In determining the allowable mezzanine area, the area of the mezzanine shall not be included in the floor area of the room.

505.2.3 Openness.

A mezzanine shall be open and unobstructed to the room in which such mezzanine is located except for walls not more than 42 inches (1067 mm) in height, columns and posts.

Exceptions: 1. Mezzanines or portions thereof are not required to be open to the room in which the mezzanines are located, provided that the  occupant load  of the aggregate area of the enclosed space is not greater than 10.

2. A mezzanine having two or more means of egress is not required to be open to the room in which the mezzanine is located if at least one of the means of egress provides direct access to an  exit from the mezzanine level.

3. Mezzanines or portions thereof are not required to be open to the room in which the mezzanines are located, provided that the aggregate floor area of the enclosed space is not greater than 10 percent of the  mezzanine area.

4. In industrial facilities, mezzanines used for control equipment are permitted to be glazed on all sides.

5. In occupancies other than Groups H and I, that are no more than two  stories above grade plane and equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1, a mezzanine  having two or more means of egress shall not be required to be open to the room in which the mezzanine is located.

1015.1 Exits or exit access doorways from spaces.

Two exits or exit access doorways from any space shall be provided where one of the following conditions exists:

1. The occupant load of the space exceeds one of the values in Table 1015.1.

Exceptions: 1. In Group R-2 and R-3 occupancies, one means of egress is permitted within and from individual dwelling units with a maximum occupant load of 20 where the dwelling unit is equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2.2. Care suites in Group I-2 occupancies complying with Section 407.4.3.2. The common path of egress travel exceeds one of the limitations of Section 1014.3.3. Where required by Section 1015.3, 1015.4, 1015.5, or 1015.6.

 Where a building contains mixed occupancies, each individual occupancy shall comply with the applicable requirements for that occupancy. Where applicable, cumulative occupant loads from adjacent occupancies shall be considered in accordance with the provisions of Section 1004.1.

 TABLE 1015.1 SPACES WITH ONE EXIT OR EXIT ACCESS DOORWAY

OCCUPANCY  MAXIMUM OCCUPANT LOAD

A, B, E, F, M, U 49

H-1, H-2, H-3 3

H-4, H-5, I-1, I-2, I-3, I-4, R 10

S 29


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2015)

Ada

It is in Texas

Yes


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 31, 2015)

It is to large for a mezzanine and is therefore a 2 story building

Section 508.2. would allow the F-1 as an accessory use. The key to the sprinkler requirement is if the wood working produces finely divided combustible dust, if not then sprinklers may not be required.

Exiting from the second floor must comply with Table 1021.2(2) for a single means of egress exit. 29 occupants and 75 ft maximum exit access travel distance.

The ladder does not count as an exit.


----------



## BSSTG (Aug 31, 2015)

Yea these are my thoughts too. As a one man operation here I like to hear yall's backup.

I will attempt to get some defining comments on the usage of the building. BTW, I have no issue with 503.1.1 and 505.2.1 ex for the mezzanine being oversized. It fits the bill.

BS


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2015)

Would call it F-1

Would not accept F-2


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 1, 2015)

You need more info to properly classify the building and any accessory uses within the building. If it is a metal roof structure chances are the roof is not designed to support the additional dead loads of a sprinkler system. Document everything and CYA since this is in another jurisdiction.


----------



## BSSTG (Sep 1, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> You need more info to properly classify the building and any accessory uses within the building. If it is a metal roof structure chances are the roof is not designed to support the additional dead loads of a sprinkler system. Document everything and CYA since this is in another jurisdiction.


Yea I'm with you. What a pain in the neck! Dang engineers.

BS


----------



## BSSTG (Sep 1, 2015)

Greetings

Well I followed up with TDLR and they confirmed that even though this bldg. is in a refinery, it still is required to be ADA/TAS compliant (which I knew it was anyway) Anyhow I gave him a contact with TDLR to follow up.  I emailed the engineer of record. Should be interesting. You know we are going round and round on a church addition these guys have over here on our side of the bay. They want to expand and not sprinkle. Another interesting topic. I think they got the message on the church though as I gave them some options.

I'm not getting paid enough for all of this

Yall have a great day!

BSSTG


----------

